# Talk about a headache!!!! Crammin' for veterinary college.



## kapfarm (Nov 21, 2009)

Try and refresh everything you learned in HS. Wow, there was a lot of math problems and I must have slept through many of the lessons because I came across a few that were totally unfamiliar. 
Go to this link and click on algebra practice test and see what score you get! This is small potatoes compared to what you need to know before veterinarian medicine school. 

http://www.scf.edu/pages/1484.asp


----------



## big brown horse (Nov 21, 2009)

I have a good friend who was going through the same thing about 2 years ago.  He was a very intelligent man, but those exams kicked his rump.   

He made it through and now practices back in TX.

Good luck to you and take somethin' for that headache!


----------

